# Snow White's Poisoned Apple Cider



## Scones&Rain (Nov 8, 2018)

I found this recipe on a baking blog and just knew I had to try it! It's as magical as it sounds.

Recipe: Apples, Apple Cider, Rum, and Cinnamon sticks.

Scoop the flesh out of the apple and use it as a mug to pour your cider in. I added my own twist by coating the bottom of the hollowed apples with caramel (I added a pinch of salt to the caramel because I just love salted caramel). I poured the steaming spiked cider into the apples and enjoyed with a butter cookie, fuzzy socks, and Dickens. 

What magical recipes have you tried?


----------

